# No more wet food



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My outdoor cat has lived on dry food for 17 years and still going strong. I tried giving him some canned last winter but he really didn't like it.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

I definitely want to keep him on dry. I'm wondering if we should give him some treats in exchange. We give him a tiny bit of plain yogourt every once in awhile as well. I just don't want him to feel put off when we say "dinner" and only the pup gets food while he is left in the dust!


----------



## Ripley16 (Jan 26, 2012)

Our cat is obsessed with wet food, but he constantly gets sick when we give it to him on a regular basis. So we cut it down to once a week. It's always lovely to go to bed and find cat puke on your sheets right? Not!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Ripley16 said:


> Our cat is obsessed with wet food, but he constantly gets sick when we give it to him on a regular basis. So we cut it down to once a week. It's always lovely to go to bed and find cat puke on your sheets right? Not!


Omg exactly! He would always do it on fabric!! the worst! his fave spot was the couch... maybe it won't be so bad if we do it once a week! We were doing it only every 3 or 4 days but then our vet made us feel like we were depriving him of moisture and good food so we changed to every day!! sure is an expensive diet, I'll tell you that... 
Thanks for the suggestion. :wavey:


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

meadows said:


> I definitely want to keep him on dry. I'm wondering if we should give him some treats in exchange. We give him a tiny bit of plain yogourt every once in awhile as well. I just don't want him to feel put off when we say "dinner" and only the pup gets food while he is left in the dust!


Treats or yogurt would work or maybe just a tablespoon of canned. How about some of the soft nugget-type food. Isn't there something like that available?


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

I haven't seen soft nugget food. I will probably do soft treats and yogourt and a tablespoon of wet food here and there. Thank you for the suggestions! !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My cats are fed wet food exclusively.
I made the switch about 13yrs ago when one of my cats at the time was diabetic. It was then that I learned cats are obligate carnivores and a canned diet really is better for them.
I did have one cat with a sensitive stomach and certain foods didn't sit well with her.
I would suggest trying some different brands and see if one stays down, maybe try a limited ingredient diet.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

You can buy kitty treats - like temptations if you want to give him a special treat while you feed your dog.

Our cat likes lunch meat too...


----------

